

I sold my side project - joshsharp
http://joshsharp.com.au/blog/view/i-sold-my-side-project

======
b_emery
This is almost as much a comment on the process of making a decision as
anything else. Having made a few big decisions recently, I was surprised at
how ill-equipped I felt in evaluating possible directions. It's really quite
difficult to imagine how you'll feel about a decision _after_ it has been
made.

For my recent decision, I spent many hours of careful consideration,
developing factors and ranking their relative importance. Not a happy process,
but I do believe I made the correct decision. Nothing worse that living with a
decision you regret.

